# Just got some LGB track, how do you clean it all!?



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi ALL!
I just got a hold of some 50 pieces of LGB track. It's dirty! I just got rid of all the leaves, now it's just dirt! And of course corrosion of the brass! IS there an EASY way of cleaning large quantatie of this track? I don't have a dishwasher! I WAS just going to get and tub of some sort, use good old Dawn, scrub them, dry them in the sun, then hit the rails with a 3m scuffing pad. IS there an easier way? Any suggestions, methods!?
HELP!

Many thanks, Ted


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Only other suggestion would be to use a pressure washer on them, take to do 
yourself car washer they have pressure washer there. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By flats on 10 Nov 2010 04:17 PM 
Only other suggestion would be to use a pressure washer on them, take to do 
yourself car washer they have pressure washer there. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere 
Yup thats what we do.

Take it down to the car wash early in the AM

Lay the track out on the floor and blast it clean

Works very well for 5 bucks 

Then finish up the tops with some Green Scotch bright pads....


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

For cleaning the rail, I have had a lot of good luck using smoke fluid and 800 grit wet/dry sandpaper. This is not a fast process, but it is very effective. You'll want a paper towel to dry the rail when you are done getting it shiny. It will make future cleanings a lot faster. 

In my haste in the past, I have used more abrasive sandpaper, 150-200 grit, and it gouges the rail, which gets dirty very fast. 

A tub and some hot water and a little bit of dish soap will knock most of the big dirt off the rest of the track. Let them dry on newspaper or the driveway if it is sunny. 

Also check the joiners. Some might need to be tightened using a pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Car wash 
Do not use sand paper.... Simply use BRASSO POLISH! wipe on, wipe off.... karate kid style! 
It will polish the tops of the rails like new! if you can't get the dried polish off the sides etc. just car wash it again or use a soapy brush on it in the yard.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The rail tarnishes naturally, and any cleaning, it will return dark. 

The ties are like LGB cars, top rack dishwasher safe.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I use 220Gritt Mesh drywall sandpaper... YEs i know "IT MAKES LITTLE ABRASIONS IN THE TRACK" But doesnt bother me. Nor does it reduce performance in the running


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually think a smooth tarnished rail conducts better than a grit-polished rail. I've had great luck just using denatured alcohol. The rail stays the same dark color, but surface oxidation and environmental debris is removed.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I use barkeepers friend with some water and paper towel to clean the tops of the rails. And a dunk in vinegar and salt for 5-10 min to clean the ends. Leaves the brass reddish after the soak, but no tarnish. 

JP


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By s-4 on 11 Nov 2010 09:21 PM 
I actually think a smooth tarnished rail conducts better than a grit-polished rail. I've had great luck just using denatured alcohol. The rail stays the same dark color, but surface oxidation and environmental debris is removed. 
Exactly. The point I really failed to make above. One has to remove the oil/dirt/grease/dead ants/tree sap/etc. but the dark is not really a problem.


----------

